# Hijinx has been busy!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

These are awesome pics. Glad he is doing fine, handsome young man as well.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He is now 5 & 1/2 weeks old and rather full of it, his people manners are impeccable though


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG! this is TOO cute. 











blow that up and frame it.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to hear that he is doing so well.. I cant wait to see what he looks like all grown up.. nice goat too


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Awww, starting to baby shed!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

LOVE the pictures . He is WAYYY too cute.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

So glad he is doing good! He is quite handsome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Squeee! What adorable pictures! Especially the one with the goat. ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is so stinking cute. I love him. And his sister. So adorable! I cant believe how little he is though. Is he as little as he seems or is Tribby just huge?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

_Love the photos!!!! _What a happy, healthy, sweet little guy! Good job with him


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gang bangin'!

What a cutie though.. how old is Tribby?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tribby is a tank!!! I'm in love with her. Little guy is adorable too


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

He's amazing!!!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

That little goat can move!! Haha

He is as handsome as ever, it is so wonderful to follow such a success story after such a tragedy.

Look forward to watching him grow


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Love this pic! So precious! HiJinx and Tribby are perfect "siblings".


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

> What a cutie though.. how old is Tribby?


Tribby is 4 months, 1 week. 




CLaPorte432 said:


> He is so stinking cute. I love him. And his sister. So adorable! I cant believe how little he is though. Is he as little as he seems or is Tribby just huge?


I don't think Hijinx is any smaller than Tribulation was at this age. I wish I'd measured them at birth and as they grew. I guess since both of them came with complications I never thought to do so. But for as HUGE as she is already and being a solid 3 months older than him, I think he is gaining on her :lol: Here are some comparison pictures from a few nights ago. It was cute, I lined the foals up and Zavrina lined herself up too. She is SURE shes just a bigger foal. 


















...Boys...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe too cute for words


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol ^^^ they are such characters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

^ The good news is that Zavrina has taught them how to untie themselves, eachother, other horses, gates, pick up bowls, throw bowls and the like. Super. That'll be five of "those" now!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg! Lol. Naughty mare. I remember the video of her in the stall before foaling, where shes using her backend to manuver the grain bin. What a goof.

Better wean them early before she teaches them more bad habits. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

If I do not take the bucket out directly after she finishes her grain she'll still do it & the babies take note.

I would LOVE to wean the babies now but Hijinx would have a come apart. Tribby is more than fine to be weaned but I'd like their "family" to stay together until Hijinx is 3 months. He gets pretty upset when we take his "Auntmom" out to work with her. (I've decided its high time that mare becomes a riding horse) Zavrina is starting to look a little pulled down now so I've put Molly's old nursing bra on her this week to 'wean' Tribby without removing the babies. Then in another six weeks I'll actually take the kids away for a couple of months. Theyll have plenty of time to learn all sorts of things because in the mean time they hang out with Zavrina, Carl & Image - the three naughty horses!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow he sure is gorgeous. So is aunt mom and sis. Thank you for all the updates 
Wow what a beautiful place also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

The pics are fantastic!!! Love them!!! And the babies are sooooo cute!!!!


----------

